# EOI for 189 or 190(NSW) or both for 65 points



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,

After many attempts, I cleared PTE with 10 points (more than 65 in all 4 sections).
I have been in NSW for 2 years already.Now I have seen that for Software Engineer occupation ,people are waiting for Invite(after EOI) from April 2017 with 65 points.

I am in confusion whether I need to apply for EOI for 189 or 190(NSW) or Both.
If I can apply for 190 who provides me the additional document for state sponsorship?
A person is allowed to apply EOI for both 189 and 190 at the same EOI?
If I get a call for 190 , the 189 automatically get cancelled? Please clarify.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Hi,
> 
> After many attempts, I cleared PTE with 10 points (more than 65 in all 4 sections).
> I have been in NSW for 2 years already.Now I have seen that for Software Engineer occupation ,people are waiting for Invite(after EOI) from April 2017 with 65 points.
> ...


You can apply for 189 and 190 simultaneously 
Lodge 2 separate EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190 NSW

At the EOI stage you don’t need any additional documents or data 
Once you get the pre invite, post on the forum, and members will guide you on how to submit the application 

Even If you get an invite under 190, as your 189, is under a separate EOI, it will remain unaffected 
You can decide if you want to use the invite or not after getting it, without affecting your 189 EOI

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your quick response.Anybody with 65 points got invite in NSW? Is it very competitive? Is there any scope of getting the invite? OR I can try to get maximum score on PTE (79+ on all sections) ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick response.Anybody with 65 points got invite in NSW? Is it very competitive? Is there any scope of getting the invite? OR I can try to get maximum score on PTE (79+ on all sections) ?


Members have reported getting invited even with 65 points
On what basis, God knows

Higher points definitely help you
Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for quick response and good insight.Is it recommended to apply by myself or through Migration agents (sorry for too many questions).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for quick response and good insight.Is it recommended to apply by myself or through Migration agents (sorry for too many questions).


Most members on the forum including me have applied directly 
We are all here to help you in case you are stuck

But all said and done, you have to work twice as hard to complete the forms and documents as compared to getting it done through an agent

So you have to choose f you want to do it directly or through an agent and if you have the time and temperament to fill the lengthy forms required to complete the process 

Cheers


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the responses. I did not expect that I can get answers to my queries this faster.Thanks to this excellent forum!!


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

bmstudybmstudy said:


> Thanks a lot for the responses. I did not expect that I can get answers to my queries this faster.Thanks to this excellent forum!!


Hi there did you get your invite? if yes, what was the time frame from submission of EOI to receiving it?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

I have not get any invite yet.. 


Alex patrick said:


> Hi there did you get your invite? if yes, what was the time frame from submission of EOI to receiving it?


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

i have applied for NSW 190 in Oct 2017 with 65+5 = 70 points for Electrical Engineer (233311) but haven't received any response till date.

Have anybody got invite with 70 points (incl. state nomination 5 points) under 233311?


----------



## bmstudybmstudy (Jul 13, 2017)

Same here.. But applied in March with 70 points with NSW, no response yet. I have not heard any one getting invitation for 70 points.


Ankit Mehta said:


> i have applied for NSW 190 in Oct 2017 with 65+5 = 70 points for Electrical Engineer (233311) but haven't received any response till date.
> 
> Have anybody got invite with 70 points (incl. state nomination 5 points) under 233311?


Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------

